# Starting out, what forms should I have for my clients?



## blue willow studios (Nov 5, 2010)

I am just starting to charge clients for my services. I am not sure what forms I need or what they should say. I googled and searched these forums but didnt really find answers. I mostly do engagement sessions, seniors, and family portraits. If i plan on using them on my website do I need a model release form? Or just a Consent to use for marketing? Also, is there any contracts I need for them to sign so I back myself up legally?

Is there a place to download these or do they have to be specifically made? Thank you for your help!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes, you need a contract. With the kind of photo you do/want to do, you can incorporate the model release into the contract so long as it is only to promote your business. For any other usage, I would use a separate release.

Samples of contracts are available on the net or in books (library.) Get started with that but when you have a bit more money, have it checked by a lawyer to make sure it covers you. Model release forms vary by state but, there again, there are sites to help you.


----------



## Rosshole (Nov 5, 2010)

I am about halfway through this book...  I highly recommend it.

Amazon.com: A Digital Photographer&#39;s Guide to Model Releases: Making the Best Business Decisions with Your Photos of People, Places and Things (9780470228562): Dan Heller: Books: Reviews, Prices & more


----------



## DC-Photog (Nov 5, 2010)

1. Rate Sheet - One for each service.

2. Contract - Explain Service, Rate, Payment. I include the model release in the contract. You don't always need an MR, but I like to have it anyways.

3. Parental Consent Form - Every senior needs to arrive with someone 18+. If that person is not a parent, then the senior must bring a signed consent form with them. It's nice to have that form when a police officer making his rounds stops to see what you're up to. 

I offered up my wedding rate sheet as a template on the blog in my signature. It's easy to customize something like that for each service you offer.


----------



## swoop_ds (Nov 5, 2010)

What DC said.  Don't worry about a separate model release in most cases.


----------

